# QE2 - delayed after launching..



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Yup apparently the shipyard workers were stealing fixtures and fittings which delayed her sea trials.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/...9478.stm&news=1&nbram=1&bbwm=1&nbwm=1&bbram=1

QE2 - The Last Great Liner is on BBC Two Scotland on Monday, 17 September 2007 at 2100 BST.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thre was trouble with her engines as well. I believe major remedial work had to be carried out by Vospers before she could continue in service.


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, among other things she blew a large number of turbine blades on her trials.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

One of the other threads on this site mentions CC Pounder's (H&W Chief Engine Designer) belief in the afterlife and his "conversations" with the spirit of Charles Parsons identifying the fault before Pametrada did. 

I understand it was high frequency resonance in the latter stages of the turbine which caused the failures but stand to be corrected.

Duncan


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

There is a universe of things we know nothing about. One of our local churches believes in reincarnation-maybe Pounder is Parsons back for another round-somebody better check the birth and death dates. WILL


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

It was a Pametrada design fault. The first row of high pressure blades were extremely small and they could not withstand the forces exerted upon them. We had the same problem at Hawthorn Leslie with the turbines in the RFA Olna. Our solution was simple. We removed the first row of blades. The power output was unchanged.

We of course told Pametrada, but that did not satisfy their bofins, who redesigned the blades for QE2. Her turbines suffered the same problem. I think it was solved by deleting the first row of blades.

Of course when blades snap-off in a turbine they play havoc with the subsequent rows. The repairs involved is a major effort.

Fred


----------



## john.sharkey47 (Jun 12, 2006)

Two former Chief Waiters reported seeing mattresses being carried off the ship by another gangway and immidiately assumed that this was an act of theft. There could be many simple reasons for their immediately removal. Ie stained, damp or damaged. Forthermore this took place at the Dry Dock in Greenock and not at John Browns Shipyard. The immediate jump to make a slur and knock the workers is asthonishing. Clydebank boult a magnicifient ship under very trying cur***stamces ,using tools built in the 18th century. Petty pilfering no douby did take place as it does with any large organisation or outfit .


----------

